# Looking for 1 month hotel cheap in Dubai: i'm working near Burj Dubai



## krazykaz (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone. Can you help me?

I'm looking for a hotel for either 1 or 2 people for under 16000 or 23000 AED per month.

I'm going to be arriving in Dubai and would like a month in a hotel in March 2009 to set myself up and find a permanent place.

I'll be working near the Burj Dubai.

Where is a good location to live so that I'm either walking or driving against the traffic?

Does anyone know any hotels that do good monthly deals?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Why don't you just find a place to live in Downtown Burj Dubai? Try to seal a good rate at the "Address" hotel for whatever it is you are willing to pay - 23 000AED is sufficient.


----------



## krazykaz (Jan 16, 2009)

JoeyDee said:


> Why don't you just find a place to live in Downtown Burj Dubai? Try to seal a good rate at the "Address" hotel for whatever it is you are willing to pay - 23 000AED is sufficient.




I looked at the Address hotel. It is about 1200 AED per night! The 23 000 AED rate is what our employer is offering us for 2 people. I'm really looking for something for about 1/2 that. Ie 8000-10000 AED for 1 person or 12000 - 16000 for 2 people

any other ideas ?


----------



## tony ice (Feb 3, 2011)

krazykaz said:


> I looked at the Address hotel. It is about 1200 AED per night! The 23 000 AED rate is what our employer is offering us for 2 people. I'm really looking for something for about 1/2 that. Ie 8000-10000 AED for 1 person or 12000 - 16000 for 2 people
> 
> any other ideas ?


Theres a few cheap but good hotels now in Dubai, try City max , Raddison Blue, Premier Inns etc I would go onto a site such as laterooms or asiarooms and search for Dubai on the dates you want and you will get plenty of choices. 

cheers Tony


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

tony ice said:


> Theres a few cheap but good hotels now in Dubai, try City max , Raddison Blue, Premier Inns etc I would go onto a site such as laterooms or asiarooms and search for Dubai on the dates you want and you will get plenty of choices.
> 
> cheers Tony


Tony, you dragged a thread that is 2 years old!! How did yo manage to find it????? :confused2:


----------



## tony ice (Feb 3, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Tony, you dragged a thread that is 2 years old!! How did yo manage to find it????? :confused2:


LOL, I have no idea , I saw the thread and opend it and didnt look at the date until you just mentioned it , must be my class computer skills - not

cheers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well is the good intention that counts I guess!! 

closing the thread now.


----------

